# Win7 verlangt Passwort obwohl keins gesetzt wurde



## martin93 (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute von einem Tag auf den andren verlangt mein Laptop beim Start ein Kennwort obwohl nie eins gesetzt wurde.

Daraus folgt ich komm nicht in den Laptop rein garnix

Kennwort rücksetzen funktioniert auch nicht mit USB Stick

Was kann da sein?
Laptop:Acer 5741g
Win7 System
mfg


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

Kann es sein da dich da jemand ärgrn will?

Weil meines wissens nach setzen sich Passwörter nicht von alleine.
Evtl. auch ein Virus.
Das Laptop gehört schon dir oder?

MfG Chris


----------



## martin93 (12. Februar 2012)

ja is mein Laptop kann dir auch gern ein video machn u auf youtube stelln

es wurde wie der laptop gekauft wurde ein account ohne pwd erstellt und auf einmal is ein pwd da

nur blöd is weil meine ganzn filme drauf sind..

mfg


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

Hm aber von selbst kommt das Passwort nicht drauf, hat zu dem Laptop noch jemand anderes Zugang zu dem Laptop?
Versuche es mal über den Abgesicherten Modus.Beim Start F8 drücken und dan eine neues Benutzerkonto erstellen.

MfG Chris


----------



## martin93 (12. Februar 2012)

Zugang hat sonst keiner

Hab ich bereits versucht aber ändert sich nix außer das die Auflösung anders ist.

Hab bei google so ein ähnliches prob gefunden (Verdacht war ein Trojaner aber da kam nie etwas konkretes heraus)


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

Dan mach dir eine Boot cd mit einem Antivierenscanner drauf und schau was dabei raus kommt. 
Oder  du drückst bei der Anmeldung Strg+Alt+Entl und dann Benutzer wechseln und tippst mal Administrator ein und dann Enter.

MfG Chris


----------



## martin93 (12. Februar 2012)

wenn ich Strg+Alt+Entf beim Anmeldebildschirm drücke passiert gar nix komisch irgendwie??

Trotzdem Danke für die schnelle Hilfe bis jetzt

mfg


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

Ok ich vermute immer mehr du hast dir was eingefangen, mach deir ne Boot Cd mit Virenscanner und lass den mal suchen ob er was findet.

MfG Chris


----------



## martin93 (12. Februar 2012)

Blöde Frage aber wie mach ich das?
Einfach ne Cd nehmen und einen Virenscanner drauf oder wie?

mfg


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

Nein es gibt in den meisten Virensscennern die Optioneine Boot CD zu brennen, ich glaube im Inet gibt es alternativ dazu ISO images.

MfG Chris


----------



## martin93 (12. Februar 2012)

hab im Inet was von Avira gefunden

werd das mal probieren und dann berichten 

mfg


----------



## martin93 (12. Februar 2012)

soo Leute neues

hab Avira Rescue System drüber laufn lassn hat rund 2h gedauert 1 Datei wurde gelöscht aber funktioniert noch immer nicht

mfg


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

Dann würde ich ne Linux CD live CD machen hochfahren Daten Sichern auf ne Externe Festplatte und dann neu aufsetzen.

MfG Chris


----------



## martin93 (12. Februar 2012)

wie mach ich die Linux Cd genau?

mfg


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

Eine Linux version deines Geschmals als ISO Image downloaden und dan auf CD/DVD brennen. Und davon dan starten und Daten sichern.

MfG Chris


----------

